# Moving to India for Min 5 Years



## scalper86

Dear all,
I am due to move to New Delhi in '12, for a min of 5 years. Is there much of a British expat community there?

Kind regards,
Samir


----------



## Aysha123

Hi samir ,
I dont know about that but i tell you some thing some time ago I am looking forward which place where I discuss my problems and my thoughts finely I got this forum and I am very happy I have no time for shopping so, I use a good thing that is online shopping .Online shopping is a online business development company, online store and online jeweler store is a main key to shop at home. Online shopping store is a most familiar in all over the world at avs platform. Online seller and buyers are available here all the time; every body can visit it at onlineshoppingavs.For webmasters it is a great way to place links, and share ideas of online shopping store, shopping store, and online store. so, online shop is solve my problem.


----------



## expatglobal

@Samir - I doubt you may find any such community here in India (New Delhi)

Delhi is nice place to live and you will get everything you need around you.


----------



## ptrlee

You need not be worry about British community! Here at new Delhi there are lots of places where you can live with people belongs to different cultures, countries and regions.


----------



## Mohd.Talha

Hi Samir

Welcome to Delhi. Dear have you looked on any thing for your accommodation yet or still searching the same? I can avail you some good serviced apartments in south Delhi.


Cheers
Mohd.Talha


----------



## thewaterbearer

scalper86 said:


> Dear all,
> I am due to move to New Delhi in '12, for a min of 5 years. Is there much of a British expat community there?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Samir


Hey Samir,

im not sure if there are fixed communities as such, but the number of expats from britain is relatively higher than other nationalities'. you can check out these links:

British in New Delhi ? British Expats in New Delhi | InterNations.org

British in New Delhi, British expats living in New Delhi

besides you'll always be able to meet other expats at areas like Khan market, the British council etc. Good luck with your move to India!


----------



## feduchin

scalper86 said:


> Dear all,
> I am due to move to New Delhi in '12, for a min of 5 years. Is there much of a British expat community there?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Samir


I'm 70 and thinking of moving there. My Aussie pension is about $335/wk, worth INR14,000+. Ave wage seems to be around $5,000. A 2-bed high level apartment near beach around INR4,000; should be cheaper inland. Food is cheap, cafes cheap, coffee ave INR80 or 90, one coffee chain is 'CoffeeDay' or 'CafeDay', I've forgotten. (I was there last year having my teeth done - if you look for Indian companies doing medical procedures for English and Americans etc, you will find those companies only too pleased to send you the names of recommenders; then you can call or email them and ask questions, right?)

Everything is cheap on our scale, you could probably live well for a year on less than $15,000. BTW the AU$ is worth about UKL0.62 nowadays (more than the US$) - forget the $2.50 per pound..

Indian people are generally very unaggressive, indeed friendly; the upper 25% all speak English as it's the official language for business and politics. Good English speaking newspapers, lots of foreigners from all over, the place is always CROWDED with Indians wherever you go, day and night, but feels very safe. Fun to rent a scooter for a couple of days in Goa, cost me INR500 ($12.50?) - license unimportant.

Street signs in English and Hindi; McDonalds usually not far away, also KFC and Pizza Hut. Newer areas of major cities all have malls; inner city usually a mess, but fun. No more begging than you are used to, which is surprising considering the population.

Hope this helps; have fun.lane:


----------



## djrajn

yes you can find the communities of british peoples in south delhi area.


----------



## feduchin

djrajn said:


> yes you can find the communities of british peoples in south delhi area.


BTW average wage INR5,000, NOT $5,000. Sorry everyone, my mistake.


----------



## ozthedream

*good on ya*

thanks for a nice writeup ,hope u did come and settle here .india grows on u ,takes time. also kindly spread the word in aussie land abt the indian ethos


----------



## kirkw

feduchin said:


> I'm 70 and thinking of moving there. My Aussie pension is about $335/wk, worth INR14,000+. Ave wage seems to be around $5,000. A 2-bed high level apartment near beach around INR4,000; should be cheaper inland. Food is cheap, cafes cheap, coffee ave INR80 or 90, one coffee chain is 'CoffeeDay' or 'CafeDay', I've forgotten. (I was there last year having my teeth done - if you look for Indian companies doing medical procedures for English and Americans etc, you will find those companies only too pleased to send you the names of recommenders; then you can call or email them and ask questions, right?)
> 
> Everything is cheap on our scale, you could probably live well for a year on less than $15,000. BTW the AU$ is worth about UKL0.62 nowadays (more than the US$) - forget the $2.50 per pound..
> 
> Indian people are generally very unaggressive, indeed friendly; the upper 25% all speak English as it's the official language for business dand politics. Good English speaking newspapers, lots of foreigners from all over, the place is always CROWDED with Indians wherever you go, day and night, but feels very safe. Fun to rent a scooter for a couple of days in Goa, cost me INR500 ($12.50?) - license unimportant.
> 
> Street signs in English and Hindi; McDonalds usually not far away, also KFC and Pizza Hut. Newer areas of major cities all have malls; inner city usually a mess, but fun. No more begging than you are used to, which is surprising considering the population.
> 
> Hope this helps; have fun.lane:


Dear feduchin

I just posted questions you have answered. All good. How do you manage transition have you been to Chandigarh 

Cheers


----------



## feduchin

Don't know what you mean by "How do you manage transition?", and no, I have not been to Chandigarh, only Mumbai and Goa.
Although I was indicating that I wouldn't mind moving to Goa for a period, lately I've heard some worrying stories about foreigners suffering from theft by local gangs etc. What I was thinking was to rent an apartment, however although that would cut down hotel fees dramatically, one is left with no protection; in other words you're on your own!
Also I have found that the maximum visa is 6 months with a wait of around 2 months before returning, and that's not particularly encouraging. Of course I guess one could spend those 2 months in Sri Lanka where you don't need a visa until after you land!
Anyhow, feeling rather discouraged now.


----------



## maveric

We are a UK based company opening state-of-the-art optical showroom in India. In order to maintain the highest standards in the industry and to cater to the high profile global tourist, we URGENTLY require *GOC Certified dispensing opticians*.

The candidates will be based from Mumbai and Pune in India. Only seriously interested candidates please call 02070224922.


----------



## gabbar12690

delhi is a very nice place and you may live there very comfortably...


----------



## Peter manutd

Hi,

I need 4 more members for my football team for a 6 a side league in Vasant Kunj – we are 4 members already – 2 expats and 2 indians, but we want to make a team of 8. The cost for 5 weeks is Rs.2500 and it starts March 5th and we play every Tuesday between 8 and 10pm . You get a t-shirt and there is a fun social afterwards in Underdoggs. Let me know if interested to join my team in the Social Sports League.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## pittersol

*British Expats in New Delhi help you with their advice*

With InterNations, British expats in New Delhi are able to find the help that they need as well as lots of valuable information. Our community supports you take advantage of your stay in Nai Dili, the ultra-modern capital that contains the remnants of several successive ancient cities.

Look through our Members Network to connect with New Delhi’s British expats and fellow English-speaking internationals.
Become active in our Expat Forums in order to find insider tips and suggestions from fellow British expats in New Delhi.
Make full use of the Expat Guide for New Delhi to obtain important information, e.g. where is the nearest British embassy or British Council office in town.


----------

